# found some old rusty pop cans but nice Orange Crush



## RCO

on the weekend I decided to check an area I had first found last fall as its a lot easier to see things now without leaves and bugs .

in terms on bottle finds , found a couple no deposit pepsi's and a pop shoppe bottle but nothing old , found a couple sites where things had been tossed into the woods but just broken glass jars and junk 


did find one spot where there was a small concentration on metal pop cans , to save time I just threw them all in my bag to sort thru once I got home , what was worth trying to clean or just toss out . 

several different brands , mostly coca cola and diet coke , also a diet sprite , pepsi , dr pepper , orange crush and a really rusty Fresca you can barely see ( between the crush and diet coke )


----------



## DanielinAk

Nice going. I’m doing the same, out digging soda and beer cans right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

I don't think there that old , don't really find a lot of older Dr pepper cans or bottles here , not a common find up north . the orange crush has nearly full colour


----------



## DanielinAk

I hear that bud. I did get myself an older 1960 Orange Crush yesterday. I’m still sore after digging for 11 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

a few days ago found this can , think it might be a lot older but in really bad shape , for America Dry ginger ale , a brand I rarely or never found before around this area but I think it was sold in Canada


----------



## DanielinAk

Cool can. I just looked in Dave Tanners book and it should be the 1958-1959 can I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

DanielinAk said:


> I hear that bud. I did get myself an older 1960 Orange Crush yesterday. I’m still sore after digging for 11 hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think these cans are from the late 70's or early 80's , before they switched over to aluminum here


----------



## DanielinAk

Yep but not the American. Thats older 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

DanielinAk said:


> Cool can. I just looked in Dave Tanners book and it should be the 1958-1959 can I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




its definitely old as they can to manually open it with a can opener , not a lot left though , just the one side where you can read " America dry "


----------



## DanielinAk

Here is a church key opening can like your caking manually open. That I dug and cleaned this year. 
Your can will clean up.
Some quick items you can pick up locally should be called Bar keeper, wood bleach or Citric acid.  Oxalic I have to order.
Give it a try and check out the Rusty Bunch forum for great can cleaning advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah that American Dry looks like it should clean up pretty well if the other side isn't totally eaten away.  Never seen that one myself, definitely wasn't a very successful brand up here since the bottles don't show up too often either.  I think there was a franchise in Kingston, not sure if it was bottled anywhere else in Canada.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah that American Dry looks like it should clean up pretty well if the other side isn't totally eaten away.  Never seen that one myself, definitely wasn't a very successful brand up here since the bottles don't show up too often either.  I think there was a franchise in Kingston, not sure if it was bottled anywhere else in Canada.




agree it wasn't a common brand up here , although my books lists it as being bottled in Toronto , Hamilton and London , Sarnia 


the back of the can is in pretty bad shape , found it along a small side road , no sign of anything else nearby


----------



## Canadacan

American Dry is a Canadian brand originally, at some point either Kik aquired them or Crush did when they aquired kik in the 1940's. That can is from about 1965.
On the contrary, it was fairly successful, and Crush kept the brand rolling into the early 70's.
 Kik and American Dry were operated under the subsidiary company Associated bottlers limited owned by Orange Crush in Canada....and they owned many other brands, especially by the end of the 60's.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Oh is it originally Canadian?  That's what I always assumed until I saw this https://www.casemine.com/judgement/us/5914cc1fadd7b04934807f67  I'm guessing this is an unrelated brand then?


----------



## Canadacan

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh is it originally Canadian?  That's what I always assumed until I saw this https://www.casemine.com/judgement/us/5914cc1fadd7b04934807f67  I'm guessing this is an unrelated brand then?


Well unless the same company set up in Canada?...but it was usually a franchise, never could find any reference to America Dry in the USA.
For Canada I did have a pic of the early sign, and an ad dated 1930 from Ottawa.

So I guess I stand to be corrected then?..lol


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> American Dry is a Canadian brand originally, at some point either Kik aquired them or Crush did when they aquired kik in the 1940's. That can is from about 1965.
> On the contrary, it was fairly successful, and Crush kept the brand rolling into the early 70's.
> Kik and American Dry were operated under the subsidiary company Associated bottlers limited owned by Orange Crush in Canada....and they owned many other brands, especially by the end of the 60's.



nice picture of the can , I didn't realise it was originally Canadian , one would just assume it was American . 


any thoughs on the time period of the crush can I found ?  is it common , don't think I've seen one before at least not in that good of condition


----------



## Canadacan

Well the link that CC posted seems to indicate the brand name was Reg. in the USA in 1924. I never found any original Registration documents for it in Canada. So there is a bit of a mystery as to where it originated...I'm leaning towards  it was American first.
That Crush can is the fifth generation from about 1985, I have a few cans from that generation but I'm missing several, they came in crimped and straight sided.
This was nearing the end of the steel can erra, at this time they were already doing 280ml aluminum and had limited cans in 354-55ml.


----------



## RCO

I assumed it was near the end of the metal can era , just based on there age . I like that lime can , i'll keep my eyes open for any more of these crush cans if I come across cans from that era 

also found a cream soda crush can from the 70's I'd assume last week , lots of colour but really dented


----------



## goaliewb

nice set of cans RCO


----------



## RCO

poked around another site the other day , would of been a great spot to find cans 10 or 20 years ago before they rusted away almost entirely , its a railway embankment near a park 

all kinds of different stuff there but mostly way too rusted ( dozens more cans I left there )  , brands like pepsi , 7 up , coca cola , Schweppes , country time lemonade , Tahiti treat , howdy , Labatt's 50 ( beer )  

also found some bottles , lots of green beer bottles , some common no deposit bottles and a pepsi swirl bottle


----------



## RCO

I attempted to clean a couple cans , only really wanted to keep the 7 up and Tahiti treat , I suspect the Labatt's 50 could be cleaned up more as its mostly all there . the howdy was for orange flavour but not much left 

7 up was a total surprise as when I found it you couldn't even see the green label , its the can beside the howdy in top row of first picture , you couldn't tell it was a 7up can but after a quick cleaning the label started to appear on 1 side 

bottles at back are the pepsi swirl bottle and a pepsi no deposit and coca cola no deposit both extremely common here


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow, Country Time Lemonade brings back memories from a long time ago.  Can't for the life of me remember if it was actually any good or not.  Are any of the cans flat-tops?  Looks like mostly pull-tab types.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, Country Time Lemonade brings back memories from a long time ago.  Can't for the life of me remember if it was actually any good or not.  Are any of the cans flat-tops?  Looks like mostly pull-tab types.




flat tops ? don't think there that old , I'd estimate from 70's or early 80's 

online it says country time lemonade was introduced in 1975 so those cans can't be that old . its not a drink I've ever really bought so not sure what its like or what it would of been like back then


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah when I posted that for some reason your second picture wasn't showing up for me.  You're right, definitely not that old.  Although there were a few brands of soda that continued using flat tops much later than they're normally seen, mostly supermarket brands.


----------



## Canadacan

All 70's except for Country time- 80's... and the Labatts ale is late 60's.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> All 70's except for Country time- 80's... and the Labatts ale is late 60's.



the nature of that location , could be stuff from many different era's  , too bad it was mostly too far gone


----------



## RCO

found a couple more cans Friday night , poked around a couple different parks when I was out

damaged grape Fanta early 80's ?  , " carlton club " cream soda ? store brand I'm assuming , Pepsi Cola ( unusual design on can though that I don't usually see ) 70's maybe , 

and a 7 up with nearly full colour " caffeine free " on side of can assuming early 80's , it was stuck deeper in the ground than the others nearby which were all rusted ( small dumping of trash )  , was surprised by its condition


----------



## DanielinAk

RCO said:


> found a couple more cans Friday night , poked around a couple different parks when I was out
> 
> damaged grape Fanta early 80's ?  , " carlton club " cream soda ? store brand I'm assuming , Pepsi Cola ( unusual design on can though that I don't usually see ) 70's maybe ,
> 
> and a 7 up with nearly full colour " caffeine free " on side of can assuming early 80's , it was stuck deeper in the ground than the others nearby which were all rusted ( small dumping of trash )  , was surprised by its condition
> 
> View attachment 188639



Holy cow that Carlton Club is a good can from 1962. You gotta go back and dig more of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

the Carlton Club was found along a road and the only can in that location .

 feel like I've seen it before maybe not the cream soda but that brand  , didn't realise it was that early though it was a store brand but online says it was made by Adanac Beverages Toronto


----------



## CanadianBottles

Oh I've got a bottle from Adanac, never heard of Carlton Club.  Yeah that's a good one for sure, not often you find flat tops for small brands like that.
Does your Carlton Club have metric units on it?  I saw this post which suggests they were using flat top cans much later than almost anyone else, likely well into the 1970s https://sodacancollection.blogspot.com/2011/08/o-canada.html


----------



## RCO

too rusty to read anything , can't read anything that would give such details , the Pepsi is in OZ , I noticed that


----------



## goaliewb

Geez RCO you have a lot of luck finding stuff up north!
does anyone use trash cans? lol


----------



## RCO

goaliewb said:


> Geez RCO you have a lot of luck finding stuff up north!
> does anyone use trash cans? lol



well being a wooded and rural area , there was a lot of places people dumped stuff back in the days 

but apparently some people do use the trash bins , wait till you read my new post about what I found in one


----------



## RCO

found some more cans , unfortuently nothing from this woodlot seems to be in good condition , found some cans there last year and everything pretty far gone .

a small Cplus Orange can from the early 90's or late 80's , 3 Mason's Cola cans ( apparently they are Canadian and from 60's era ) but pretty far gone at this point , a Dominion Ginger Ale can ( assuming from the Dominion / A&P grocery store chain ,  some rusty coca cola and pepsi cans and a really faded " Fresca " can


----------



## RCO

much quieter week in terms of cans found , although I did find a 7 up from the 80's ? , Orange crush from the 70's and a Diet Pepsi from late 80's/early 90's . its the metal version which is often pretty damaged when found , also a grape crush from same area nearby and it was almost entirely rusted away


----------



## RCO

went back to the railway location as its not that far from where I live , lots of cans but everythings pretty far gone . found another area with cans , several different brands ( orange crush , cplus , Schweppes , Howdy , Mountain dew , coca cola )  

also found a few bottles , Pepsi no deposit , Canada dry , 2 broken coca cola's - no deposit and 1959 bottle . and a small broken milk jug with no name on it


----------



## RCO

nothing worth keeping but cleaned up the Howdy to see if it was really a Howdy can , its for root beer flavour .

the mountain dew seems to have some sort of contest on the can ( buckshots )  , which seem to be common back then


----------



## RCO

randomly found another area near a roadway where there had been some dumping , mostly 70's era stuff but a few other odds and ends in the same spot 

cans found - Canada dry bitter lemon , sprite , diet pepsi ( were dozens of these just picked a couple with the most colour , orange crush ,  fresca , coca cola  and the green bottle is a Canada dry 28 oz 

also found a broken 7 up bottle with shield design and unusual Toronto - Barrie - Hamilton - London markings on back ( near a tree and not part of the 70's dumping )  

 and a June 75 Ontario plate , some damage but a lot of colour , clue as to the date of the cans I'd assume


----------



## RCO

also found a Molson Export steel can at another spot on the weekend , still has some colour , assuming 70's or early 80's era . 

seems like a beer that's seen better days , often find there older aluminum cans but don't see modern Molson export cans much even though you can still buy it today , it doesn't seem to be popular anymore


----------



## CanadianBottles

I've never seen that design of Diet Pepsi can before, is it a contest can?  And I always like finding plates, I think the ones with the month on them were for trucks if I remember correctly.
You're right about Molson Export, I don't often see people drinking it.  I don't often see it in bars either, although you can find cases of it in most depanneurs in Quebec.  Funny how those old brands ebb and flow, I wonder if it'll ever make a comeback.  It was hugely popular back in the 70s, or at least it would seem that way based on the amount of advertising they put out.


----------



## RCO

the diet pepsi cans had a contest on them called the " money tree "  , it takes up the top part of the can which is why it looks different . I've noticed a lot of the cans from that era had contests on them 


actually did find a modern Molson Export bottle the other day along a side road when I was exploring but I'd rarely come across modern export bottles or cans . the modern beer cans I find are mostly ( bud light , Budweiser , Molson Canadian , Busch , Coors Light , Corona , Labatt Blue , Carling  ) 

I don't know if it will ever come back in style , is so many beer brands now and most of the younger people have never heard of it . I think they do have it at our Boston Pizza though and maybe local pub ( although I recall they thinned out the number of bottled beer available dramatically for some reason ) I think they dropped popular beers like Coors light and Heineken and not sure why


----------



## RCO

went back to the location I found last week with the diet pepsi cans , found a bunch more .

some neat one's were in very poor shape though , found a Lime Fanta ( which I haven't really seen before but too damaged to keep ) and a Wilson's Ginger ale from Toronto ( also haven't found  before but all rusted away )  

more diet pepsi's , Carlton Club - cola , coca cola and Sports Cola by Canada dry ( never seen this one before and not sure how common they are )  

also found 3 large no deposit bottles ( pepsi , Canada dry and 7 up )  . the pepsi bottle has a neat cap , which appears to be from same contest as the cans " money tree " also a 15 sec cover under the cap which I discovered when I opened the bottle


----------



## DanielinAk

RCO said:


> went back to the location I found last week with the diet pepsi cans , found a bunch more .
> 
> some neat one's were in very poor shape though , found a Lime Fanta ( which I haven't really seen before but too damaged to keep ) and a Wilson's Ginger ale from Toronto ( also haven't found  before but all rusted away )
> 
> more diet pepsi's , Carlton Club - cola , coca cola and Sports Cola by Canada dry ( never seen this one before and not sure how common they are )
> 
> also found 3 large no deposit bottles ( pepsi , Canada dry and 7 up )  . the pepsi bottle has a neat cap , which appears to be from same contest as the cans " money tree " also a 15 sec cover under the cap which I discovered when I opened the bottle
> 
> 
> View attachment 188886View attachment 188887View attachment 188888



Nice going. I still like them Carlton Clubs.  There’s gotta be some older cans around there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

the Wilson's ginger ale can , likely looked something like this , found this picture on the internet . although I've found many Wilson's bottles I can't recall finding a lot of there cans although I'm sure there is more out there as they were a large bottler


----------



## RCO

also found another " carlton club " can at another location , this one is for Ginger Ale , since it wasn't part of the 70's dump , less sure of its age but likely late 60's era ( also appears to only have oz on it , so it is definitely older )  

it still has some colour ( white and green paint ) but is some significant damage on the back and small hole on front


----------



## RCO

DanielinAk said:


> Nice going. I still like them Carlton Clubs.  There’s gotta be some older cans around there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I found another carlton club can , this one for ginger ale . not sure why I'm finding them all of a sudden . I'd assume one of the major grocery stores here sold them back in the day


----------



## CanadianBottles

Those Carleton Club cans looks like they're in decent shape, they would probably clean up well with a soak in some acid.  And I've never heard of Sport Cola before, must not have been too popular in Canada.  I wonder if they ever had an ACL bottle here, I imagine probably not.  I was looking for a picture of one and there was a paper label NDNR posted on here years ago plus an ACL from the United Arab Emirates, of all places.  No sign of a North American ACL though.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Those Carleton Club cans looks like they're in decent shape, they would probably clean up well with a soak in some acid.  And I've never heard of Sport Cola before, must not have been too popular in Canada.  I wonder if they ever had an ACL bottle here, I imagine probably not.  I was looking for a picture of one and there was a paper label NDNR posted on here years ago plus an ACL from the United Arab Emirates, of all places.  No sign of a North American ACL though.




the carlton club's still have a lot of colour , a lot of rust on them too . not sure of the value of a carlton club cola from the 70's , if they'd be worth cleaning up or not .

 don't think I had heard of Sport Cola before either , really be surprised if there was an acl bottle used in Canada . the can site has some cans from all kinds of odd countries that had sport cola at some point . but I don't know how long the brand was available in Canada before Canada dry ended its other brands and just focused on ginger ale . 

its neat to find something I haven't seen before , as by now I've pretty much seen every brand that was out there . but apparently there was some smaller ones I've yet to learn about


----------



## RCO

went back to that spot and found some more cans , mostly the same cans as before although one unusual can . 

appears to be called " jocko " although a lot of the writing I can read is in French . says its for some sort of protein or milk drink . was made by the Canadian dairy producers Burgessville Ontario


----------



## JKL

RCO, here is a Jocko can I found while fishing about 25 yrs ago.  It was in a bunch of litter under a tree off a logging road near Chapleau in Northern Ontario.
Different design but likely the same company.
My dad used to buy me Jocko when I was a kid.  You had to give it a good shake but it was delicious.


----------



## RCO

likely the same company as the same name " jocko " , your can is likely older than the one I found as it was from a 70's dumping 

no idea how common or big of a brand it was back then , I've never heard of it until now


----------



## RCO

hadn't found many pop cans recent but did recent find these , an area off a road where some dumping had occurred at some point but nothing really that old , mostly late 70's /early 80's era 

Schweppes ginger ale , new coke , five alive , dr pepper , 7 up , minute maid , Canada dry cream soda , some sort of ginger beer too rusty to id , and some others which went in the reject pile , well I only cleaned up a couple I though were neat.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

That Jocko is a COOL can with that clown on it and all...


----------



## RCO

went back to one of the locations I had found earlier this year , turns out further back in the woods there was a lot more cans and bottles lying around , weather outside was miserable so I just threw everything in a bag and sorted it out when I got home , over 30 plus cans in total 

everything from coca cola , pepsi cocla , 7 up , mountain dew , Schweppes tonic water , Canada dry , fresca , Fanta orange , hires , dominion ( store brand ), orange crush , allens apple juice , cavalier ginger ale ,


----------



## RCO

a couple of the 7 up's still had a lot of colour , one has a contest on it , where you could win an inglis brand dishwasher for life , sort of an odd contest for a can. 

grand prix grape soda is the dominion store brand can , also a blue and yellow can for that brand , for tonic water and club soda 

allen apple juice can , pictures shows the French side but that one still had a lot of colour left , never seen it before although stores here still have allen apple juice 

somewhat different looking fresca can and the mountain dew has nearly full colour


----------



## RCO

there was also some bottles , clear glass ones have coca cola caps on them but labels all gone, green one for Canada dry  , was also 2 26 oz pepsi cola bottles , some acl still on them , tried to clean them up a bit


----------



## RCO

also mentioned that I found a " cavalier ginger ale " can , unfortuenlty its not in very good condition , is some green showing and you can see outline of the white logo . it seems to be from the early 70's  

it appears to be some sort of store brand or independent brand, says it was made by sun pac foods limited Weston ( Toronto ) Ontario 

I found the orange can outdoors several years ago and its been in the garage since , it has nearly full colour , gives you a good idea what the ginger ale can would look like


----------



## CanadianBottles

Some nice cans there!  Is the Cavelier a flat top?  I like the design on those Grand Prix cans, very 1960s.  Are those the Dominion brand ones?  Never seen them before.  Looks like most of these would clean up pretty well with oxalic acid.


----------



## embe

The cone top cans I've only come across once or twice, probably 30 years ago at the time and didn't know what to make of them.  I did find a Labbats 50, Coke, and Canada Dry in the last couple years that I held on to.  Some oxidation/rust, but full of sand and roots and character.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Some nice cans there!  Is the Cavelier a flat top?  I like the design on those Grand Prix cans, very 1960s.  Are those the Dominion brand ones?  Never seen them before.  Looks like most of these would clean up pretty well with oxalic acid.



no the cavalier is not a flat top , these cans are all pretty much from the early 70's era . the grand prix is the dominion store brand cans . I think the cavalier ginger ale would clean up more , but don't really have the right stuff to do that myself .

was planning to go back and look for more but we have some snow today so have to wait till it clears up


----------



## RCO

embe said:


> The cone top cans I've only come across once or twice, probably 30 years ago at the time and didn't know what to make of them.  I did find a Labbats 50, Coke, and Canada Dry in the last couple years that I held on to.  Some oxidation/rust, but full of sand and roots and character.



I've only ever found 1 cone top can and that was a couple years ago . there not very common to find anymore . and not sure how many would of even survived this long . 

I find coca cola and Canada  dry cans all the time , often in bad condition as they've been outdoors . at this point I'm mostly looking for cans from the smaller brands and drinks which weren't as common back then . 

as I didn't have a nice mountain dew can yet , so was glad to find that one


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah I haven't found a cone top yet either.  I suspect that any left in good condition will be in dumps where they were able to be kept dry.  I've found other painted label cans from that era so I wouldn't give up hope on ever finding one.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah I haven't found a cone top yet either.  I suspect that any left in good condition will be in dumps where they were able to be kept dry.  I've found other painted label cans from that era so I wouldn't give up hope on ever finding one.



I don't imagine anyone would find a cone top lying on the ground outdoors like the cans I found this week , and if it was certainly be rusted away by now 

I'd imagine there is lots of older cans buried in the municipal dumps around here ( no recycling back then so what else would they have done with them )  , can only imagine how much pop was drank during the summers here when the area is way busier . but most of those places you can't dig for obvious reasons 

sort of making it a priority this year to try and find and recover as many older cans as possible , as I'm realising there deteriorating quickly and if not found soon many will simply rust away , overall when I look at my growing display in the garage I'm pretty satisfied with what I've found so far . hopefully if weather doesn't get terrible in the next few weeks I can still find a few more


----------



## yacorie

I’ve been in a dump recently with 100s or even 1000s of cans with many of them being conetops.  Normally they’re all busted up and garbage but we’ve been able to find some good ones


----------



## hemihampton

RCO said:


> I've only ever found 1 cone top can and that was a couple years ago . there not very common to find anymore . and not sure how many would of even survived this long .
> 
> I find coca cola and Canada  dry cans all the time , often in bad condition as they've been outdoors . at this point I'm mostly looking for cans from the smaller brands and drinks which weren't as common back then .
> 
> as I didn't have a nice mountain dew can yet , so was glad to find that one




Was it a green Old Colony Soda Cone. I know somebody in Canada In here found one & sent me one but can't remember who it was, was it you? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> Was it a green Old Colony Soda Cone. I know somebody in Canada In here found one & sent me one but can't remember who it was, was it you? THANKS, LEON.



yes that was my can , what ever became of it ?


----------



## RCO

went back to this location yesterday and found another 30 cans , weather somewhat more challenging , some light snow so had to use the metal detector to find some of these cans . 

seems like whoever dumped these back in the 70's went to the store , bought a couple of everything they had then threw the bag of empties into the woods . the variety of brands and flavours is what surprises me . 

found more coca cola , pepsi cola , Canada dry , dominion / grand prix - tonic water and ginger ale , 5 more cavalier cans ginger ale / cola ( a new flavour I hadn't seen before ) , also a Canada dry wink , Wilson's ginger ale - Toronto , 5 more 7 up cans , and a IGA root beer which was another store brand but badly damaged . and 2 carlton club , a ginger ale and Orange .


----------



## RCO

started to look thru and clean some of the more interesting cans 

the grand prix tonic water and ginger ale still have a lot of colour .  

the carlton club ginger ale has most of the front colour , the orange is badly damaged , none of the 5 cavalier cans were in good shape , can barely see the red on the cola can 

the Wilson's ginger ale has some colour but damaged


----------



## embe

RCO said:


> seems like whoever dumped these back in the 70's went to the store , bought a couple of everything they had then threw the bag of empties into the woods . the variety of brands and flavours is what surprises me .



 My last cook out had a similar amount of empties.   I could only imagine what a restaurant or bar would have generated, back in the day.  They're definitely neat (if not a bit beat).  I still come across the pull tabs for these types of can once in a while


----------



## hemihampton

RCO said:


> yes that was my can , what ever became of it ?




I still got it, but with my basement flooding & all the humidity rusting my cans down there I think I got it boxed up somewhere. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

When I was digging my last Privy up north a few weeks ago I dug these cans. The 4 cones were Mystery cans. After Cleaning no longer a Mystery. LEON.


----------



## RCO

they still sell Carling beer here , I find there modern cans all the time . not sure they make black label anymore though


----------



## RCO

there is some snow here but I managed to get out and re-check one of the locations I found cans at earlier this year , not the main location where I found a lot of the cans but a smaller dump in the woods , mostly late 70's early 80's era stuff 

found some cans but had to use the metal detector to find them and dig them out from the snow , which actually wasn't as hard as it sounds , found a hole bag of them 

is Diet Coke , pepsi ( rusted away ) , fresca , sprite , Canada dry cream soda , five alive was several with colour , pure sun apple juice , honeydew and several chateau brand cola and a ginger ale but there all pretty far gone . 

also found a WD 40 can with full colour ( don't know if anyone would collect that ) and several damaged toy cars ( which are hard to see from the picture ) , 2 had dates on the bottom indicating they were made in the 70's


----------



## RCO

I briefly attempted to clean a few of the better ones , can see the five alive had a lot of colour , pure sun apple juice mostly faded away , honeydew ( which has 1 nice side , other half faded ) , fresca , diet coke , sprite , chateau cola and ginger ale , think chateau was a store brand but not sure for what store 

very intrigued by the honeydew can , never seen or heard of that one before , search online brings up a can posted to the can site which I posted ,  , which looks similar and was from 70's and for sale in Canada but does not say who bottled it , which is odd as normally companies mark there cans  . don't see anything similar for sale currently , which sucks as I'd be curious to try one , orange drink with honey sounds appealing


----------



## RCO

went back to the main location and found more cans , for a small dumping in the bush , have found a lot of stuff there much more than I realised was there .

more pepsi , coca cola , Schweppes tonic water , Canada dry , mountain dew , orange crush and lots of grand prix " soda water " 

some of the cans had a lot of colour left , can see a contest on the mountain dew cans " play buckshots "  , grand prix soda waters cans are a blueish colour , lots of orange on the orange crush and yellow on the tonic water


----------



## RCO

also found some no deposit bottles , 3 are for Canada dry tonic water , tiny part of the label remains on 1 bottle , all 3 have the caps still .not sure I've seen these bottles before . also a tiny 6 oz no deposit bottle with no name or brand on it


----------



## hemihampton

I like those Mountain Dews & Pepsi's you guy got in Canada, not like the USA Versions. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> I like those Mountain Dews & Pepsi's you guy got in Canada, not like the USA Versions. LEON.



a lot of our soda cans from the 70's seem to have contests on them , which is why they look different , that seems to be why they altered the design


----------



## RCO

looking online I noticed a near mint unopened mountain dew can pretty much identical to the 3 I found earlier this week sold for $90 Canadian , didn't think it would be worth that much although the condition of the one online is near mint when compared to the dug cans I found




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/10oz-MOUNTA...468227?hash=item46a1839e43:g:M7EAAOSwi~FdyG~s


also noticed another flavour of Grand Prix I have yet to find , saw a picture online of a lemon lime can , found 4 flavours of grand prix so far ( grape , tonic water , club soda and ginger ale )


----------



## RCO

weather here improved so I decided to go back one more time before the snow covers everything . seemed to find a lot of cans in really bad condition for some reason , although the vernor's has incredible colour on 1 side too bad the other is faded/dented 

did find some cans I hadn't found there before such as - Fanta ginger ale , Tab , Vernor's Ginger ale , Loblaws - lemon line ( another store brand )  ,  Howdy Club Soda , Canada dry -tonic water , 7 up diet . 

also found more coca cola, fresca , Canada dry , pepsi , grand prix - ginger ale, labatts 50 , IGA -root beer


----------



## RCO

also found these bottles a pepsi swirl with a date of 1973 on the bottom and another one of those odd Canada dry no deposit bottles this one green and for " wink "


----------

